# flash triggers



## Rickjs (Aug 17, 2018)

I am new to flash photography and have been looking at the Yongnuo flash and remote triggers. I also saw the Godox line of triggers and their X pro remote has a feature when using TTL  called TCM where you shoot using TTL but you press the TCM button and it switches to manual mode so you don't always have the pre-flash but still keeps the settings. The remotes Yongnuo has does not have that feature. My question is can you do this by going from TTL to manual and still keep the settings with the Yongnuo 622 TTL trigger.


----------

